
Philippines: Children risk death diving for gold - DanBC
https://www.hrw.org/news/2015/09/29/philippines-children-risk-death-dig-and-dive-gold
======
DanBC
Gold is in all of our electronic devices. There doesn't appear to be any way
to tell if my devices use clean gold or if they're full gold mined and
processed by children in dangerous conditions.

